# Wiring bilge pump



## DuckNut

Red wire to red wire. Black wire to black wire.

Just copy one that is there. No idea if you are using a bar or not. It is real easy if you copy what is present.

Just lay it out on the deck before you run all of the wires so you will understand what you are doing before running the wire. Also, if you do it wrong and have to cut he wire you don't end up with wires that are too short.


----------



## ducktrooper

What if you're incorporating an on/off toggle switch? Any diagrams?


----------



## Brett

Basic diagram
Check the installation instructions that come with your pump.


----------



## ducktrooper

Thanks Brett...My toggle is a basic on/off and I don't plan on using a float switch; how would my wiring change? Sorry....but i'm pretty clueless on electronics.


----------



## Tom_C

> Thanks Brett...My toggle is a basic on/off and I don't plan on using a float switch; how would my wiring change? Sorry....but i'm pretty clueless on electronics.


You would use a 2 way switch (on/off), not a 3 way switch (on/off/on), with no wire running from the switch to float or float to pump.


----------

